# Ozzy Osbourne Randy Rhodes Tribute



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

﻿HERE IT IS! 










And close up


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I'm not a fan of the subject matter - but, you did a nice job on the model!

- GJS


----------



## Ratmaster2000 (Jul 20, 2005)

That is an awesome build-up, great job :thumbsup: 

The ratmaster


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks Guys!! It was a departure doing this kit I like Rock music and this was fun for me!


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

"Sharrron! I pulled something! I... I... I Sharon $#@! man!"

Great job

Rob


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Man, that is fantastic!!!!! 

I'm a HUGE fan of Ozzy and I can appreciate the work and time you put into that project :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Top shelf work there MM, that could ( no,SHOULD ) be a prize-winner ! :thumbsup: 

Got to admit tho, I'm an 'acoustic' man myself, and lean more toward ( much more toward ) Hank Williams.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks, Guys! I think Ozzy sang with Hank in the early years.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

the Dabbler said:


> Top shelf work there MM, that could ( no,SHOULD ) be a prize-winner ! :thumbsup:
> 
> Got to admit tho, I'm an 'acoustic' man myself, and lean more toward ( much more toward ) Hank Williams.


You could probably do a kit-bash of the Polar Lights Mummy into a Hank Williams kit. They were about the same physical size. I'm a big fan too.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

nice one Mitch . big Ozzy /Black Sabbath fan here . 
yeah i think Ozzy said Hank was just too big a partier and couldn't keep up with him . 
hb


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks, Beck!!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

For you Hank Williams fans, here's the Ozzy Hank Tribute kit:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

OMG!!!! i just fell outta my chair i'm laughin' so hard . 
hb


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Mitchellmania said:


> Thanks, Guys! I think Ozzy sang with Hank in the early years.


I doubt it. Hank died 1/1/53, I think Ozzie was still crappin' his diaper then.
I mean the REAL Hank, "SR." , not Jr., who rides on his daddy's name mostly.

Great juxtaposition on that pic MM. Cracked me up !! :lol:
Hmmm, I'll give that Hank model a thought !! I think Hank was over six foot and about 12# ?? Including boots !!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

You should hear Hank's version of Crazy Train!!!
"oooom chip, ooom chip (guitar part)! Goin' off the raaaails onna Craaazy traaaaain!"


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Yo-del-ay-de-oh-de-lay-di-oh-de-lay-di !!!


----------

